# B-B-Q sauce.



## graywolf1936 (Aug 17, 2018)

I know there are thousands of B-B-Q sauces out there, but I add a bit of vanilla to my homemade sauce. maybe someone who knows more then me would try it and see if it add to the sauce.


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 17, 2018)

There is the old TV series Dragnet with the sidekick character Friday.  One running gag was some weird sandwich or recipe he would have. One time it was his bbq sauce, and his secret ingredient was vanilla ice cream.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 17, 2018)

Interesting. I add a dash of cocoa powder to my sauces. Just a pinch, and while no one can tell me what the "secret ingredient is" they all agree it's good.

I'll give the vanilla a try as well.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 17, 2018)

That's like one of my Chile recipes.
I use brown sugar and dark chocolate.
The brown sugar cuts the bitterness and heat of the Chipotles in adobo sauce, and the dark chocolate gives a strong hint of mole.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 17, 2018)

As to the vanilla in BBQ sauce, what kind of sauce are you adding it into?
A Mustard or a Vinegar based sauce, sweet or spicy?
How much vanilla into how much sauce are you typically combining?
Can you give more details or even a recipe?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 17, 2018)

I played with a Bourbon sauce that had Vanilla and Caramelized Sugar instead of Brown. Works well in fruit sauces like strawberry and peach...JJ


----------



## graywolf1936 (Aug 17, 2018)

2 cup ketchup

¼ c VINEGAR

½ T DRY MUSTARD

½ c MAPLE SYRUP

½ t SP LIQUID SMOKE

1 TSP PECELLI CHILI POWDER

SALT

1 t BLACK PEPPER

½ C BROWN SUGAR

COUPLE SHOT OF TABASCO

2 tea PAPRIKA

1 T Apricot jam or berry

1 Tsp Molasses

1 tea Cumin

1 dash Magi seasoning

1 tea garlic

1 tea onion

1 tea celery seed powder

1 Ts Badia Cajun seasoning

2 tea vanilla

Chef Jimmy, this is what I make.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 18, 2018)

Sounds good..JJ


----------

